# [SOLVED] Laptop keyboard types wrong characters



## Lee7947 (Sep 17, 2011)

My keyboard was going good today, but now it's turned really bad.

For Example;

If i type the letter u, it comes out as iu.

If i type the letter y, it comes out as ]y.

If i press h, it signs me out of my computer...

I'm not sure why it's gone bad. I have not spilled anything on it. Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## Acer110 (Oct 11, 2011)

*Re: Laptop keyboard types wrong characters*

Laptops have a hot-key combination that allows you to use part of its
alphabetical keyboard as a numerical pad.
If you don't remember which is that combination please read the laptop user
manual and press it again.
That way you will restore those keys to the "alpha" mode.
I don't have my laptop at hand right now but I think it is the combination
of pressing simultaneously the "Fn" key and "Num lock".

Turn off numlock


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Laptop keyboard types wrong characters*

Hello lee7947 and welcome to TSF,

The issue could be with the keyboard or it could be with the keyboard controller (an IC that is on the motherboard that translates the keystrokes into characters).

My first suggestion is to connect a USB keyboard and see if the problem occurs while using the USB keyboard.


----------



## Lee7947 (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: Laptop keyboard types wrong characters*

Thanks for the help

All sorted now


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: Laptop keyboard types wrong characters*

could you tell what it was, so others with same problem looking for solution knows.


----------



## Lee7947 (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: Laptop keyboard types wrong characters*

I didn't do anything, it just went back to normal. I have no idea why it's gone back to normal or what caused it.


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: Laptop keyboard types wrong characters*

ok thanks, glad it working now for you.


----------

